# Better not sell any snakeheads in Toronto...



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Global News | Toronto man, Markham aquarium fined for illegal sale of



> A Toronto man and a Markham area business have been fined $70,000 for selling snakehead, an invasive fish species.
> 
> The total fine will be $90,530 with the addition of penalties and victim surcharges, and came as a result of a multi-agency, international undercover investigation known as "Operation Serpent."
> 
> Read it on Global News: Global News | Toronto man, Markham aquarium fined for illegal sale of 'frankenfish'


That's some pretty hefty fines for selling the snakehead. Hopefully it will curb other people from doing it and prevent future hunts in our own Burnaby Lake.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

> According to a release from the Ministry of Natural Resources, 50-year-old Muk Leung (Jim) Ip sold 228 snakehead fish at Lucky Aquarium in Markham four times between June 2010 and January 2012.


a bit more than one  looks like he got greedy


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh Oh....!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Is it illegal to sell snakeheads in toronto? I guess it is according to the story. 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The first link did not work for me. From my search it seems they sold various illegal fish to someone taking the fish to New York where they are prohibited. Correct me if I am wrong as that is all the info I can find.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Not matter how invasive the fish might be if you do not release it into the river or a lake it should not impact the envirnoment. There are lots of aggressive and invasive fish that fish keepers keep in their own aquariums at home for their own enjoyment.
I hope Vancouver will not pass such a law to fine aquarium owners for selling aggressive/invasive fish.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Municipalities or cities don't have powers to pass laws like that. This would be a provincial or federal law that was broken.

I don't trust a doctor why should I trust immature diaper's to obey the law? It appears that laws are meant to be broken and some people do so.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

What rastapus says makes more sense. If they were selling them to ny. I know they are illegal there.

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

It says in the article that snakehead has been illegal in Ontario since 2005.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not 100% but aren't certain species of snakeheads illegal here as well? For example the ones they sell as food in T&T?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

According to the article, interestingly, the second on the top of their list is carp, which is where goldfish came from.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i think they should enforce these laws more not less. Too many of our hobbyists are careless and don't care where they dump their fish when they outgrow their set ups and their friends set ups. While it isn't practical to hunt hobbyists who keep them down, they should be targetting dealers/stores who carry such species and revoking licenses as well as fining.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

The Federal Justice Department has a list of prohibited species of fish. It's a CRIMINAL offence to illegally import species from the list. I think the guy and the business got off easy considering the resources that go into catching and/or eliminating the species from the environment. 

Some people can't be trusted they are unable to behave in a civilized manner. Venomous snakes are released into Northern Europe. Fortunately low temperatures kill the snakes.

I know that a snake and a fish are different species. If however you don't give it a second thought to release a venomous snake I doubt that you'd give it a thought to release fish into the wild.


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

let's face up to absurd reality of trying to eliminate all exotic fish from our southern bc waters and just learn to make most use out of them. take for example our well established lower mainland and okanagan carp populations. these fish having such wary and suspicious natures you might waste a week's time and catch one or two on a rod; however we've found during spring spawning times we could bow shoot astronomical number of carps when the fish concentrate in the weedy shallows and lose much of their wariness. these carps make incredibly good fertilizer my brothers' neighbors are always complimenting them for their lush veggie and flower beds.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

There perhaps should be more effort spent in educating the public as I know a lot of people have no idea the problem they might creat by releasing fish--and water plants--into the wild. 
I know some people think releasing a live fish into the wild is a good thing because it allows the fish to live a better life. I have heard this a few times from people who have released oversized goldfish into a pond or lake. LOL Also, some people would just throw their plants away not knowing that these water plants can grow and plug the drainage. 
The media was saying how snakehead could eat a baby during the burnaby incident but I am thinkig more along the line of educating the public--and the younger generation--regarding ecology of aquatic life so they can have a better understanding of the imapct their action have on our planet. People will listen if they are told how serious this could affect all of us. Just look at the awareness of recycling. We have much more people taking an active role in recycling then a decade ago thanks to public awareness through education.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Fish rookie said:


> There perhaps should be more effort spent in educating the public as I know a lot of people have no idea the problem they might creat by releasing fish--and water plants--into the wild.
> I know some people think releasing a live fish into the wild is a good thing because it allows the fish to live a better life. I have heard this a few times from people who have released oversized goldfish into a pond or lake. LOL Also, some people would just throw their plants away not knowing that these water plants can grow and plug the drainage.
> The media was saying how snakehead could eat a baby during the burnaby incident but I am thinkig more along the line of educating the public--and the younger generation--regarding ecology of aquatic life so they can have a better understanding of the imapct their action have on our planet. People will listen if they are told how serious this could affect all of us. Just look at the awareness of recycling. We have much more people taking an active role in recycling then a decade ago thanks to public awareness through education.


A sociopath can't be educated to behave in a manner that's beneficial to anyone but themselves. Whatever they feel like doing is what they'll do. I like the system in Singapore where there are laws and if you break them there's consequences, like getting your behind reddened.

I think that what you've written is the way that society aught to be but it's not achievable in the real world. So I can agree with your philosophy but I know that it can't be done.

There was a thread regarding "banning" this morning. I know that one of the individuals was warned several times. The individual was arrogant, obnoxious and a total jerk when it came to behavior. He was given warnings and chances to change his behavior, he did not. The assumption is that an individual will behave when the whole world is theoretically watching your posts. What would individuals like that do when they are not being watched?

You know that individuals can be educated to not steal, be aggressive, to not commit murder, ... The bottom line is that a percentage of the population will be egocentric individuals that engage in sociopathic behavior. Nothing can be done about that without surgery.


----------



## RODAN (Aug 19, 2013)

It is illegal to have snakeheads in north america!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Just to clear about something...

The problem is, the fish was sold across the border to USA.

Not all Snakehead is illegal in NORTH AMERICA.

Snakehead sold in super market was intended for as food; not aquarium trade. The super market has a straight rule to follow (kill it before handing it to customer). It requires a different permit than aquarium trade.


----------



## RODAN (Aug 19, 2013)

They are illegal to sell anywhere!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

RODAN said:


> It is illegal to have snakeheads in north america!





RODAN said:


> They are illegal to sell anywhere!


Maybe you should read through the posts and do a little research before making anymore comments about SHs.


----------



## tardigrade (Jan 24, 2014)

I know this is an old post...but all Channa spp. are illegal in BC as well now. Unless you have a permit it is illegal to possess, breed, transport, or release.


----------



## Rockman (May 19, 2013)

tardigrade said:


> I know this is an old post...but all Channa spp. are illegal in BC as well now. Unless you have a permit it is illegal to possess, breed, transport, or release.


Actually, it looks like they're banned period. Permits apply to to mammals and reptiles, not fish. Interestingly, white cloud mountain minnows are on the same list. Controlled Alien Species Regulation


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

According to your link Rockman, a quick glance seems to suggest that channa spp. is not a prohibited species individual, either is white cloud minnows; channa spp is only considered an aquatic invasive species individual.

edit: upon further reading, it does appear that it is illegal to possess, breed or release channa. spp, based on the following, but I am no lawyer. LOL

Prohibitions

7 (1) A person must not possess an aquatic invasive species individual.

(2) A person who possesses an aquatic invasive species individual must prevent the aquatic invasive species individual from breeding.

(3) A person must not

(a) release into BC waters an aquatic invasive species individual,

(b) allow an aquatic invasive species individual to be released, or to escape, into BC waters, or

(c) allow a mussel to come into contact with BC waters.

(4) A person must not ship or transport in British Columbia an aquatic invasive species individual.

[en. B.C. Reg. 402/2012, App. s. 8.]


----------



## tardigrade (Jan 24, 2014)

Fish rookie said:


> edit: upon further reading, it does appear that it is illegal to possess, breed or release channa. spp, based on the following, but I am no lawyer. LOL
> 
> [en. B.C. Reg. 402/2012, App. s. 8.]


That is my understanding...holds for all species captured in Schedule 3 including WCMM


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

So, is it also illegal to have white cloud minnow...


----------



## tardigrade (Jan 24, 2014)

Fish rookie said:


> So, is it also illegal to have white cloud minnow...


That is my understanding and on closer read it appears Rockman is correct that you can't get a permit for aquatic invasives


----------

